
What It’s Like to Get Doxed for Taking a Bike Ride - pseudolus
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/06/what-its-like-to-get-doxed-for-taking-a-bike-ride.html
======
ajhurliman
Not too long ago it seemed like doxing was considered taboo, but it's made a
resurgence and I don't see many folks shunning the practice. Hopefully the
right to privacy can return to being a value we hold as a society again.

~~~
m463
> Not too long ago it seemed like doxing was considered taboo

The same thing could be said of "wardriving", a way of traveling around and
associating AP names with locations. Now it is a practiced by apple, google
and others to enhance their location services among other things.

Doxing is similar. For example google attempts to match online and offline
activity with an actual person.

So... last year's taboo is this year's business model.

------
bleah1000
Unfortunately, this has become a weird pattern on twitter. Someone asks for
help to identify someone, people put up suspects, and the mob decides if one
person said they did it, they must have done it.

Twitter is, literally, a cesspool of mob outrage, where people feel empowered
to ruin people's lives as long as they believe you did something wrong.

And it seems twitter doesn't care. I mean, doxing is supposed to be against
the terms of service, so why wasn't that person perma-banned? Why weren't the
people sending this person hate banned or at least given a short ban? Maybe
some were, but this is a pattern that happens on twitter, obvious threats and
other banable offences go ignored.

I know this can happen on other networks, but something about twitter has lead
to it being the most vile of the social media sites. My guess is that it's not
because of any ill intent, but just that they are wholly incompetent.

------
kvothe_
"To his surprise, the app that he used to record his regular rides ... shared
that information publicly, not just with his network of friends and followers.
Someone had located a record of his ride on the path on June 2..."

This makes it sound like the app (Strava) leaked his private info. It can very
well be one of his followers leaked it?

~~~
eugenejen
Strava also shows daily rank for the segment to public. That can be someone
rides the same segment and checks the segement for the day.

------
erulabs
Interesting it doesn’t appear to name the biking app that lead to the
disclosure... I suppose it’s not hard to guess. I’d bet the public activity
feeds will vanish entirely from most apps within the next few years.

~~~
BruiseLee
It doesn't name, but it provides a link. Apparently the service is Strava:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strava](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strava)

